# It DOES get better!



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

I didn't really doubt it, but wasn't impressed with the first class. I was unable to attend last week (week2) due to work, but finished up week3 a couple hours ago. I was much more impressed and We were able to use more equipment and seemed like we accomplished something. Eris went over the whole dog walk (baby height) and didn't jump off about half way through =p She even managed to throw in her 2on 2off we've been working on at home! She did the A frame nicely and made her contacts there as well. One concern though is when we started putting a few things together- A frame, speed bump jump and table, she flew threw that A frame without ANY hesitation right to the table....which is nice and all but I want her to get in the habit of hitting the contacts. Is this something that will come eventually with more practice, and once she gets a better understanding of them? 
I forgot what it was called, but we did 4 jumps set up in a straight line with different distances between them, 4, 6, 8, 10 feet I think. Just to see how each dog strides and will adjust their stride so they land, one stride, and go for the next jump. Eris really hasn't done much for sequence jumping but flew right through all 4 jumps with perfect adjustment! The instructor also noted that she jumps smoothly, and lands softly. Yay! 
Needless to say, I was happier and don't feel like I am in the wrong level class.


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh....and I am in love with my clicker! :blush: I am so glad I just decided to go for it, I was pretty hesitant to try it. Well since starting with it about a week and a half ago Eris has learned Spin and Turn (left and right circles), a figure 8 through my legs, Stand on a step stool with her front legs, flip that step stool over, and we are doing something with her food bowl....not really sure what it is yet lol. I got her pushing it across the tile floor. As a puppy she would bring the water bowl to me when it was empty, so I am thinking we might tap into that again. She also plays soccer with her feet on occasion, but I am thinking it might become more reliable if I try with the clicker. She usually only does it if a Cuz is shoved in her mouth then she can hit the tennis ball around with her feet lol. She actually has a pretty good shot, and awesome block 
Yeah.... I love my dog!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think anything that Eris does will be a success!
You need to get some video of her antics 
At the SchH club I go to, everyone uses clickers. Maybe incorporate it into your SchH training, now that you've mastered it!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Told you it would get better! It's really a bit overwhelming for all the handlers, and the dogs... and the instructor has to work that mix of background and experience.

The jumping is VERY important! That was a jump grid to help our dogs practice seeing distance between jumps and making the judgement calls for takeoff and landing. Great news that went so well.

For the 2on/2off, I STILL really even hold Bretta on them. She can't leave 'the position' until I give the release word (ok is what I use). Doesn't matter if I'm moving or having a party at the bottom, she is supposed to do the equipment and KNOW to wait at the bottom until I ok. Truth is, at a trial I can release fast, but at practice, it's slow.

Watch both Glory and Bretta on this (it's a short one...) video. This is what I expect from them. Instructor is lecturing for first min so you may want to fastforward to minute 1. Remember to put the treat ON THE GROUND, don't feed from your hand.





 
And you DEFINITELY need to start videoing for us!!!


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

Yes, but she is so fast! lol I couldn't even slow her down once they threw more than one obstacle together. I will definitely work on her hitting her targets. It's not fair! I don't have a silly slow puppy to work with! lol I am wondering if she will hit her targets if I put a bigger treat on them. She just flew right past it. I don't even think she realized she missed anything. I will work with it some more, and I guess she isn't just going to 'know'. Really all we've worked on is the 2on 2off on the board I made at home. I did do a little bit last week at SchH club with our A-frame, but I don't have one at home. While others worked on weaves and the dog walk I did get her over the A Frame a few times and I used the end of the full height dog walk to practice targets too. I just don't want her to get in the habit of flying through. Thanks for the videos MRL, I enjoy watching your girls! I will try to get some videos!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If I were you, I wouldn't do the aframe in sequence until she's got the contacts down. The fun should BE the target cause of the tons of fast click/food she gets in all the beginning stages. And it's also fun to go on. 

Big thing is to NEVER go on if they blow the contact, you stand where you are and have her come back, get back on, then give her the click treat until release. Should be like a machinegun initially with the many click/treats.

FAST is what you want! Lucky lucky you! You want the fast, just also for them to know their job so if she knows when she's going up and over, that she's getting a click/treat at the end, then she will break it down and wait for you. 

If she goes off, then you can call her back and get her back up and around and into position for the click/treat. You don't want her to do the entire aframe again if she blows a contact, it's just the CONTACT that needs to be repeated. This video shows what I mean


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

Good! That is exactly what I did, I made her go back and hit the contact then we continued the jump to table. We then went back to do it all over again and the instructor stood at the end of the Aframe so she really had no choice but to stop, then moved on. I will definitely make a point of stopping her then. Thank you!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Not just stopping her, you need to make the stop FABULOUS!!!! tons of treats for quite a while, on the floor as she's in position....... 

Problem with a dog that wants to go go go, is you have to make when they 'stop' have as much value for them! When she gets better, releasing to a tug toy is another GREAT way to reward and motivate for the fact they have to wait.

Contacts are a HUGE problem for many of us, specially with a fast fun dog, so the stricter you are from the very start with clear criteria and consistancy, the more your pup really will be reliable.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah Team Eris!


----------

